
Bancor, a supranational currency. The alternative to USD and gold - tomglynch
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bancor
======
tomglynch
Many assets across the world are backed by USD, which once was backed by gold.
As USD is no longer backed by gold, perhaps that means back in 1944 at the
Bretton Woods Conference which was to regulate the international monetary and
financial order after WWII the agreement should have been made to introduce
Bancor.

